# Wts gtx260/hd5770



## Aastii

http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af271/aastii/IMG_6423.jpg

Picture is big, so to save those with slow net/low bandwidth who are interested, I have posted a link only rather than the pic itself

Both are in UK, I will post overseas, however postage will be much more.

Both will come with all accessories, in the original box. The XFX card has double lifetime warranty, so you will still have the lifetime warranty with it, so it is, essentially, brand new.

£65 for the 260

5770 Sold


----------



## SslagleZ28

hmm I dont see a username and date tag


----------



## Aastii

SslagleZ28 said:


> hmm I dont see a username and date tag



*looks at account name on photobucket* 

If you aren't sure how:

from the URL bar *albums/aastii*/IMG_6423.jpg

The pic saves me taking another, but if anyone wants me to take em out with all of the boxes, accessories etc and take a pic, I will do


----------



## SslagleZ28

bump bump lol


----------



## dellxps420

Aastii said:


> http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af271/aastii/IMG_6423.jpg
> 
> Picture is big, so to save those with slow net/low bandwidth who are interested, I have posted a link only rather than the pic itself
> 
> Both are in UK, I will post overseas, however postage will be much more.
> 
> Both will come with all accessories, in the original box. The XFX card has double lifetime warranty, so you will still have the lifetime warranty with it, so it is, essentially, brand new.
> 
> £60 for the 260
> £70 for the 5770




interested in a swap with my nvidia 9800gt ?


----------



## Aastii

dellxps420 said:


> interested in a swap with my nvidia 9800gt ?



No sorry mate, I would trade both for a single better card (5850, 6870 or GTX460 or better), but not for a downgrade I'm afraid


----------



## Troncoso

I love the inside of that case. I mean really...wow, I'm jealous.

EDIT: I have to ask you what case that is! cause I just looked at the case I ordered off newegg yesterday (I bought it on a whim cause it was at a discounted price and the 6950 I ordered wasn't going to fit in my case) And the inside looks exactly like that. So I don't have to be jealous anymore


----------



## dellxps420

Aastii said:


> No sorry mate, I would trade both for a single better card (5850, 6870 or GTX460 or better), but not for a downgrade I'm afraid



ok i was thinking just trade one card for mine


----------



## Russ88765

Man that's an amazing case.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> I love the inside of that case. I mean really...wow, I'm jealous.
> 
> EDIT: I have to ask you what case that is! cause I just looked at the case I ordered off newegg yesterday (I bought it on a whim cause it was at a discounted price and the 6950 I ordered wasn't going to fit in my case) And the inside looks exactly like that. So I don't have to be jealous anymore



Corsair Obsidian 700D


----------



## dellxps420

Aastii said:


> Corsair Obsidian 700D



just seen the famous case and it looks wicked man


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> Corsair Obsidian 700D



Well. After a second look. They are not the same. more or less the same features but a slightly different orientation. Still though, awesome case!


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> Well. After a second look. They are not the same. more or less the same features but a slightly different orientation. Still though, awesome case!



Do you by any chance have the 800D? They are the exact same case, the only difference is the 800D has a side window and hot swapable hard drive bays, meaning you can open a door at the front and slide them out there, rather than popping off the side panel to pop them out. I prefer them my way, because they are all side mounted


----------



## ScOuT

The GTX 260 is registered with eVGA to me...whoever buys this card I will always help with any RMA for any CF member. 

Bump


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> Do you by any chance have the 800D? They are the exact same case, the only difference is the 800D has a side window and hot swapable hard drive bays, meaning you can open a door at the front and slide them out there, rather than popping off the side panel to pop them out. I prefer them my way, because they are all side mounted



No, My case isn't even corsair. It just initially looked the same. This is mine.


----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


> The GTX 260 is registered with eVGA to me...whoever buys this card I will always help with any RMA for any CF member.
> 
> Bump



Cheers mate  That is if it sells, it depends almost entirely on the (possible) sale of a GTX460. If there isn't one available, or someone offreing a better card, I will happily stick with these 2.



Troncoso said:


> No, My case isn't even corsair. It just initially looked the same. This is mine.



Aaah I see, it has some pretty awesome features for the price. 

I don't particularly like it looks wise though, but it is the same with pretty much every case - I only like plain cases. No random edges and grills, no lights, no go faster stripes, none of that, with mine it is plain, it has just the Corsair logo on, the front is sexy as hell because it is flat, brushed black aluminium, there are no lights, it is a grown up case. It is designed to be a practical case. Compare it to a car, it doesn't have a side panel, like a yobbo who done did up his to make it go well fast, so spends his time with the bonnet open showing off the "shiny". It doesn't have an uneccesary spoiler or bits of plastic hanging off it "because it looks cool". It doesn't have lights or a fart can on the back, it is a proper case, it isn't over engineered, it is all done to perfection, and every little thing has been thought of and aesthetically, it is perfect.

However, it is also a fair bit larger than yours (not that yours is small by any means ), which I am not complaining about when working on it, but when it is under your desk and one of the corners is at thigh height on a revolving chair... I think you can see the problem there  And it is a hell of a lot heavier (44lb compared to your 30lb), nearly give myself a heria every time I try to shift it, but I supose that can be expected with a lump of steel/aluminium that size 

It cost me an arm and a leg, but I do not regret buying it for a single second, it is such a work of art and a worth while investment that will last a hell of a long time, and never go out of fashion (at least to me)


----------



## Troncoso

Well then... As I said I bought the case on a whim. I didn't even look at it til I saw this thread. We have similar tastes. I don't like the plastic that sticks out all over a fancy 'gamer' case. Its not that it really looks bad, more that it breaks easily, especially when being shipped, which in turn makes the thing look cheap and trashy. My only interest though is that it suites my needs. I would have been just as happy with a straight black case as long as the features were there. Though, I admit the fan controls are a nice touch. My favorite part is the space and the cable management.


----------



## Russ88765

I'd snag the 5770 if you were in US! Whoever gets it is getting a heck of a price and deal. All the best..


----------



## SslagleZ28

Aastii said:


> *It cost me an arm and a leg*, but I do not regret buying it for a single second, it is such a work of art and a worth while investment that will last a hell of a long time, and never go out of fashion (at least to me)



It is indeed and awesome case but that's what stopped me from buying it right there.  The thing is so friggin expensive.  But a fantastic case.


----------



## Aastii

SslagleZ28 said:


> It is indeed and awesome case but that's what stopped me from buying it right there.  The thing is so friggin expensive.  But a fantastic case.



I see it as an investment though. My old case I couldn't upgrade further. The mobo was as big as I could fit, I couldn't fit a video card in that was any longer than my 5770, having the 5770 in there obstructed 2 of the hard drive bays, there was 0 cable management. Though expensive, any changes in industry standards will still fit, even if it needs a little modification, so it will last pretty much forever. Say it only lasts me for the next 20 years, £8 per year doesn't seem such a bad price.

and ty russ


----------



## funkysnair

do you wanna swap both for my gtx 460 1gb? i never thought of asking you that rather than waiting for you to sell em?


----------



## Aastii

funkysnair said:


> do you wanna swap both for my gtx 460 1gb? i never thought of asking you that rather than waiting for you to sell em?



pm'ed


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## WeatherMan

How does the 5770 & GTX260 stack up to a 9800GTX?


----------



## Aastii

Bootup05 said:


> How does the 5770 & GTX260 stack up to a 9800GTX?



It beats it by quite a fair amount. A 9800GTX+ is the same card as a GTS250, just with a different name.

The 260 and the 5770 are, performance wise, as near as makes no difference, the 5770 uses less power than the 260, and as you can see, is much smaller. The 260 has physx and 3D though, and of course is only DX10, where as the 5770 is DX11


----------



## WeatherMan

Ah okay, do you think a 9800GTX for £20 is a good deal, and should it play games pretty well at 1024 x 768 lol


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Ah okay, do you think a 9800GTX for £20 is a good deal, and should it play games pretty well at 1024 x 768 lol



Good deal


----------



## Aastii

Bootup05 said:


> Ah okay, do you think a 9800GTX for £20 is a good deal, and should it play games pretty well at 1024 x 768 lol



That is an awesome deal, it should handle pretty much any game at those resolutions without breaking a sweat, even if you were to crank up AA and AF with everything else on highest settings


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> That is an awesome deal, it should handle pretty much any game at those resolutions without breaking a sweat, even if you were to crank up AA and AF with everything else on highest settings



You are such a good samaritan, approving of the purchase of other video cards as opposed to your own.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> You are such a good samaritan, approving of the purchase of other video cards as opposed to your own.



I'm here to help, not profit 

I'm quite happy with my system now, but wouldn't say no to get some more performance, so why should another person's wallet suffer when I'm already very happy, and he will be too with the system he gets should he go for the 9800GTX

More relevant, there is potential interest in the 5770, but both are still available, just throw me a pm


----------



## WeatherMan

9800GTX+ for £20!


----------



## Aastii

Bootup05 said:


> 9800GTX+ for £20!



damn, that is a hell of a deal, nice one


----------



## Aastii

bump, there is some interest in the 5770, but both are still available


----------



## funkysnair

hey dude i sold my gtx 460 for £110...

good luck with your sale


----------



## ScOuT

I has always thought of it ironic...dozens of people are on the forum asking about new builds and great hardware for really good prices can just sit here and not sell. 

Bump


----------



## funkysnair

yeh i know, the 5770 should sell easy to someone who wants to crossfire...

he is a genuine person also...


----------



## Benny Boy

If the 5770 were closer, I'd probly be gone(see below lol).


----------



## funkysnair

i will buy 5770 in next few days.....

take it off sale please.


----------



## funkysnair

put it back on sale m8 lol sorry....

i got £240 for both of my gtx460's so i have dropped some cash on a xfx 5870 and another crucial c300 for some raid0 sata 6Gb/s


----------



## Aastii

funkysnair said:


> put it back on sale m8 lol sorry....
> 
> i got £240 for both of my gtx460's so i have dropped some cash on a xfx 5870 and another crucial c300 for some raid0 sata 6Gb/s



No problems, 5770 back up for sale


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump, I am open to offers/negotiation


----------



## dug987654

Is the 5770 still available?

I've got a couple of questions:

*What type is it?* The xfx website has several. If it is a PCIe2.1 version will it still work on my PCIe2.0 mobo?

*What are the power requirements*? I can't seem to find a definitive answer in respect to amps. My Earthwatts 500W has two 12v rails each with 22A. Is this enough? With a Phenom II 945 and Asus M4A785-V mobo? If the card uses max 110W P=VI means its less than 10A for the card? How much does the rest of the system use? The PSU is not on the AMD supported PSU list, but only one or two under 500W are...

*How does the warranty work?* Does it transfer to me so that I can sort out any probs without having to go thru you?

*Connections?* VGA? Come with an adapter?

Cheers, Doug.


----------



## Aastii

dug987654 said:


> Is the 5770 still available?
> 
> I've got a couple of questions:
> 
> *What type is it?* The xfx website has several. If it is a PCIe2.1 version will it still work on my PCIe2.0 mobo?
> 
> *What are the power requirements*? I can't seem to find a definitive answer in respect to amps. My Earthwatts 500W has two 12v rails each with 22A. Is this enough? With a Phenom II 945 and Asus M4A785-V mobo? If the card uses max 110W P=VI means its less than 10A for the card? How much does the rest of the system use? The PSU is not on the AMD supported PSU list, but only one or two under 500W are...
> 
> *How does the warranty work?* Does it transfer to me so that I can sort out any probs without having to go thru you?
> 
> *Connections?* VGA? Come with an adapter?
> 
> Cheers, Doug.



Yes it is available. To answer your questions:

Part number: HD-577A-ZNFC which is PCIe 2.1 which yes, will work on a 2.0 board, PCIe is backwards compatible, so if you so wished, you could put a 2.0 or a 2.1 card in a PCIe 1.0 slot and it would work no problems.

Your power supply is more than enough

And for the warranty, it is double lifetime which, to my knowledge, works by, if your card dies and you have to claim on the warranty, you give them the unique produce ID (Can't remember the exact name), you don't have to give proof of purchase or anything because it is lifetime warranty, and because it transfers to other owner(s)

For connections it has:

1 x HDMI
2 x DVI
1 x Display Port (only used for eyefinity)


----------



## dug987654

Thanks for the info. You still got the DVI -> VGA adapter?

Looked into the Double Lifetime warranty and its only for the US/Canada. 

I'm gonna have a think about this, as I don't really need a graphics card at the mo as I'm always busy with uni work, just thinking about getting one if I see it at a decent price. I'll let you know in a couple of days if I can justify the money! Obviously if someone else wants it in that time sell it! 

Doug.


----------



## Aastii

I've sent you a pm to make it easier


----------



## Aastii

5770 sold, GTX260 still available


----------



## Matthew1990

would you be interested in swap (plus cash) with GTS 250???


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> would you be interested in swap (plus cash) with GTS 250???



I was hoping more to get money to put towards a new card rather than a trade. I want to go for a single, better card than 2 separate ones where one isn't even working to it's full potential


----------



## dellxps420

swap for a 9800gt


----------



## Aastii

dellxps420 said:


> swap for a 9800gt





Aastii said:


> I was hoping more to get money to put towards a new card rather than a trade. I want to go for a single, better card than 2 separate ones where one isn't even working to it's full potential



this, sorry


----------



## Okedokey

PCIe is only backwards compatiable above 1.0a, some PCIe 1 boards wont work with 2.0 cards.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I've had my eye on this for a while since i can grab one and then another and sli, plus my tv looks best @ 1366*768 so it should handle eveything i throw at it, my hd4670 almost can 

But i'm too skint and i cant find a job up in anglesey, if i can get together enough money and its still available, i'll get in touch, but for now i'll give you a free bump.


----------



## Aastii

bumpedy


----------

